

Ask HN: Share Your Blog - il

It would be great to have a comprehensive list of startup/hacker blogs from HN members. Everyone knows about the top 5% most popular blogs, but I'm sure there are a lot more great hacker blogs I would read regularly if I knew about them.<p>Post your blog URL here, let's get a big list going!
======
sr3d
<http://alexle.net>

------
Mz
I have several websites (at least two of which are routinely referred to be
other people as "blogs" and I have begun actually adding blogs to them). I
seriously doubt you would be interested in any of them. I'm thinking it might
be a good idea for you to give a broad definition of what kind of blogs you
are hoping to hear about. With 60k uniques a day (last I heard), simply being
a member here doesn't guarantee one is necessarily a "hacker".

(I know a little html, xhtml, and css but I don't think of myself as a
"hacker" nor is writing code part of my dayjob. I imagine most members here
would laugh me off the forum if I referred to myself as a "hacker" or posted a
list of my websites in this discussion as suggested "hacker blogs" or some
such. ;-) )

